# Teal Passion



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I haven't seen the teal one but the shop we go to has a pink sight to match the pink one, it would be sweet all put together!!


----------



## brtny8632 (Jun 30, 2008)

*teal passion*

I currently have the Passion with camo riser and black teal limbs. I got the teal harmonic dampers to match and it looks good. Its is for sale in the bow section for $650 setup. They also make the teal string stops, but didnt get them since i was gettin rid of the bow. i really like the way it looked and shot, but i just like a longer axle to axle bow.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes I've seen alot of the pink Passions with all the accessories and you are right.........sweet, no doubt about that! I'm just kind of drawn to the Teal for some reason and was hoping to see if anyone knew of any accessories for it. Something else I like about the Pink is there is alot of purple on it and I could accessorize in the purple too. Hummmmmm!! What to do what to do? This is my first bow and a BIG expense so I want to make the right choice.


----------



## brtny8632 (Jun 30, 2008)

I know viper makes sights in colors to match the passion.


----------



## LoveMyPassion (Feb 10, 2010)

I have the pink/purple one with the electric pink riser. It's all tricked out with accessories..........I love it!!! You could get a custom made wrist sling (lots of people make them here on AT), the teal dampers, and I'm sure they make/sell teal string loop. Also, there has to be a teal quiver out there somewhere. I have arrows to match my bow, but you could get some teal arrow wraps and feathers too.


----------



## brtny8632 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Arrows to match Teal Passion*

Here the arrows i had fletched up to match my passion.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Seems like there are alot of Pink Passion shooters but not alot of Teal, at least not that I'm hearing from. I've been searching for accessories and have found a ton of pink and some purple but would still love to hear from anyone who has Teal. I can certainly get my arrows detailed to coordinate but doesn't seem like there are alot of options for other accessories.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

i haven't gotten to see the teal passion in person a friend of mine has the pink/purple one..if anyone on here has the teal one pleaseee post some pics i would love to get to see it!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

There is one listed on Classified under Women/Youth bows and there are pics. It's the camo riser with black and Teal limbs. I'm getting the black riser with black and Teal limbs, but it will let you see the teal if you go check it out. Mathews website has some really nice pics as well.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

ok great i saw it on the website but it is just bare so i wanted to see it all tricked out.  i am going to search the classifieds see what all is on there! thanks


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

My wife got the Teal Passion. With her being a "green freak", she ordered it with a teal & flo green string & cable & replaced all of the harmonic dampeners with the green ones. Sharp looking bow !!!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

GOBLE4ME said:


> My wife got the Teal Passion. With her being a "green freak", she ordered it with a teal & flo green string & cable & replaced all of the harmonic dampeners with the green ones. Sharp looking bow !!!





Post a pic if you can please i would love to see it!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

GOBLE4ME said:


> My wife got the Teal Passion. With her being a "green freak", she ordered it with a teal & flo green string & cable & replaced all of the harmonic dampeners with the green ones. Sharp looking bow !!!


Ditto! Please post some pics!


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

*Just ordered it!*

I just got back from the bow shop.. I ordered the black with teal.. It is going to be sooooo sweet! I am super excited... Loved the way it felt. 
I am sure I will be looking for future post about accessories!!!! :star:


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Here is a pic of my wife & her Teal Passion tricked out with green.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

that is awesome! love it even more all tricked out! congrats ur wife has a very nice bow.


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

GOBLE4ME said:


> Here is a pic of my wife & her Teal Passion tricked out with green.



I have some extra green paracord..I will make her a green and black sling..free of charge if she wants to rock it.....pm me...


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet setup! Come on Ladies, is there just one owner of the Teal Mathews Passion? Would really love to see some more!:shade:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm still looking for some pics of the teal Passion. I just haven't been able to find accessories...................anyone?????


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

KSGirl said:


> I'm still looking for some pics of the teal Passion. I just haven't been able to find accessories...................anyone?????


i personally like these vanes: :0

http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/norway-fusion-blue-vanes-p-1862809.html

these wraps: :0

http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/easy-crest-mathews-flower-teal-arrow-wraps-p-1864898.html

i am on a mission now i am searching the internet looking for some teal stuff...there sure isn't alot to chose from though.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> i personally like these vanes: :0
> 
> http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/norway-fusion-blue-vanes-p-1862809.html
> 
> ...


I know, right? I've been saving my pennies to get my Passion and I really wanted the Teal but I just can't find accessories, so now I'm not sure. I'm not much a pink Girl, don't get me wrong I like pink on occassion, so I'm thinking about the pink/purple and accessorizing with purple. Just don't know........


----------

